# Disposing of old oil from Deep Fryer



## Rockman72

We are getting ready to fry up a turkey this weekend. I just got some new oil for the fryer. 

What should I do with the old oil? Is there generally a place around that will take old oil? (I live in Wyoming, just outside of Grand Rapids.)


----------



## puttputt

I heard somewhere that if it is peanut oil (or vegatable oil) it will not harm the environment and you can dispose of it in the woods or in your neighbor's backyard. I wouldn't go dumping it down a rabbit hole, but maybe bury it a little bit.

You want to use peanut oil anyway.

tasty stuff!


----------



## Burksee

Find someone that has a diesel powered vehicle and give it to them, they can convert it to "Bio-Diesel" fuel.........


----------



## youngbuck26

Yea I will run it in my old VW...


----------



## funebonz880

Either you can buy a filter for it, so you can use it later. Or a local fast food joint usually has a grease pit that you can probably use.


----------



## dugfish

Makes great bear bait


----------



## slowpoke

dugfish said:


> Makes great bear bait


I was going to say; Someone here that bear hunts would take it off you hands I'll bet. If I lived closer to you I would come and get it. I hope to get a bear permit next year. I would put it into a 5 gal can and save it for next year.


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI

Slow poke. If you call up Scotties Resturant in Burton Michigan off of belsay road. They have a grease pit they will let you dip grease out of..... We did it a few years back. Bring a shovel and a few 5 gal buckets. Also a change of clothes lol.... You can soak strawberries in it and donuts too... josh


----------



## quietman41

Check with your local trash p/u. All I do is label it cooking grease and they take it no problem. The only reason I had to label it was so they would not think it was motor oil


----------



## jpollman

Glad I saw this. It reminded me that I have a couple of good size jugs of it in the basement that I've been meaning to put out in the trash. Since it is peanut oil it's not toxic so the regular trash pick up should take it with no problem. (Unless there are any bear hunters nearby that want it. )

John


----------



## Frantz

I filter mine and then use a sprayer and spray it on my nice long sandy driveway to keep down the dust. The old man used to use it for the shed to keep the OSB board from falling apart. Have an old trailer that you need to weather proof, like the one you use to haul your gear and or garbage in, paint it on there, repels the water and smells yummy!


----------



## Outdoorzman

I save mine for the bonfires!


----------



## eddiejohn4

my buddy makes bio diesel. hell take it


----------

